

An Inside Look at the Surprisingly Violent Quidditch World Cup - nbj914
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/sports/Quoosiers.html

======
waterlesscloud
Normally I'm just annoyed by spreading an article over a few pages, but 14?!?!

Here's the all-in-one link. Yeesh.

[http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-
adventure/sports/Quoosi...](http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-
adventure/sports/Quoosiers.html?page=all)

------
johrn
30 EMTs posted at the event.

Concussions considered normal.

Player on the author's team still hasn't regained full use of his right arm
after tearing his bicep off his shoulder. But at least they came in third
place, so he can feel like it was worth it.

